# إحالة مُدرسة بالأقصر إلى النيابة الإدارية لقيامها بقص شعر تلميذتين لم ترتديا الحجاب



## jajageorge (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أحال زكريا عبد الفتاح ساسي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالأقصر اليوم الثلاثاء، مُدرسة منتقبة تعمل بمدرسة الحدادين الابتدائية المشتركة التابعة لإدارة القرنة التعليمية غرب الأقصر إلى النيابة الإدارية للتحقيق معها في واقعة قيامها بقص شعر طالبتين بالصف السادس الابتدائي لعدم ارتدائهما الحجاب. 

أحال وكيل الوزراة المدرسة للتحقيق، بعد أن تقدم والد التلميذتين بشكوى إلي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم ومثلها إلى النيابة ضد المُدرسة. 

وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة، إلى الأربعاء الماضي، عندما ذهبت التلميذتان، علا منصور قاسم، ومنى بربش الراوي طالبتان بالصف السادس الابتدائي، إلى المُدرسة بدون غطاء للرأس، وبمجرد دخول المٌدرسة إيمان (.أ.ك) لإلقاء درس مادة العلوم بالحصة الخامسة، تبين لها عدم التزام الطالبتين بتعليماتها بارتداء الحجاب، فأخرجت مقصا كان بحوزتها وقامت بقص شعرهما عقابا لهما على عدم ارتداء الحجاب، وكانت قد أصدرت تعليمات إلى جميع الطالبات بارتداء الحجاب وإلا سيكون العقاب قص الشعر. 

من جانبه أكد زكريا عبد الفتاح ساسي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالأقصر لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أنه تم إحالة المدرسة المنتقبة إلى النيابة الإدارية، التي تحقق معها في الواقعة الآن. 






الأهرام


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مريضة نفسيا ومتخلفة فكريا
لا تصلح ان تكون معلمة


----------



## jajageorge (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الثلاثاء 16 اكتوبر 2012 4:44:16 م
أحال زكريا عبد الفتاح ساسي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالأقصر اليوم الثلاثاء، مُدرسة منتقبة تعمل بمدرسة الحدادين الابتدائية المشتركة التابعة لإدارة القرنة التعليمية غرب الأقصر إلى النيابة الإدارية للتحقيق معها في واقعة قيامها بقص شعر طالبتين بالصف السادس الابتدائي لعدم ارتدائهما الحجاب. 

أحال وكيل الوزراة المدرسة للتحقيق، بعد أن تقدم والد التلميذتين بشكوى إلي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم ومثلها إلى النيابة ضد المُدرسة. 

وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة، إلى الأربعاء الماضي، عندما ذهبت التلميذتان، علا منصور قاسم، ومنى بربش الراوي طالبتان بالصف السادس الابتدائي، إلى المُدرسة بدون غطاء للرأس، وبمجرد دخول المٌدرسة إيمان (.أ.ك) لإلقاء درس مادة العلوم بالحصة الخامسة، تبين لها عدم التزام الطالبتين بتعليماتها بارتداء الحجاب، فأخرجت مقصا كان بحوزتها وقامت بقص شعرهما عقابا لهما على عدم ارتداء الحجاب، وكانت قد أصدرت تعليمات إلى جميع الطالبات بارتداء الحجاب وإلا سيكون العقاب قص الشعر. 

من جانبه أكد زكريا عبد الفتاح ساسي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالأقصر أنه تم إحالة المدرسة المنتقبة إلى النيابة الإدارية، التي تحقق معها في الواقعة الآن




البشاير


----------



## jajageorge (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أكد سمرى عباس مدير إدارة القرنة التعليمية أن المدرسة المتهمة بقص شعر تلميذتين بإحدى مدارس الأقصر، تمت إحالتها للشئون القانونية، وذلك بعد التأكد من صحة الواقعة، كما تمت إحالة مدير المدرسة أيضا للشئون القانونية لعدم إبلاغ الإدارة.

وأضاف عباس أنه تبين من التحقيقات أن الواقعة كانت منذ يوم الأربعاء الماضى الموافق 10 أكتوبر، ولم يبلغ مدير المدرسة الإدارة بالواقعة نظرا لصغر المشكلة التى انتهت بالصلح منذ يومها الأول.

وأشار إلى أن المدرسة قامت بقص جزء بسيط جدا من شعر التلميذتين لعدم التزامهما بارتداء الحجاب.

كانت التلميذتان، علا منصور قاسم، ومنى بربش الراوى طالبتان بالصف السادس الابتدائى قد حضرتا إلى المدرسة بدون غطاء للرأس، وبمجرد دخول المٌدرسة إيمان . أ . ك لإلقاء درس مادة العلوم بالحصة الخامسة، تبين لها عدم التزام الطالبتين بتعليماتها بارتداء الحجاب، فأخرجت مقصا كان بحوزتها وقامت بقص شعرهما عقابا لهما على عدم ارتداء الحجاب، وكانت قد أصدرت تعليمات إلى جميع الطالبات بارتداء الحجاب وإلا سيكون العقاب قص الشعر.
اليوم السابع


----------



## besm alslib (16 أكتوبر 2012)

طب هي بالذمه ينزعل منها ولا عليها ؟؟؟!​


----------



## DODY2010 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

دستور يا ام ايمن


----------



## jajageorge (16 أكتوبر 2012)

انتقد نجاد البرعى الناشط الحقوقى والسياسى واقعة حلق مدرسة بالأقصر لشعر فتاتين بالابتدائى لرفضهما ارتداء الحجاب كما أمرتهما.

وقال البرعى، فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" ساخراً: "عندما يسمح وزير التربية والتعليم للمدرس بضرب التلامذة فهذه موافقة منه على عقاب أخف وهو حلق شعر البنات.. من يفعل ذلك يلقى آثاما". 

وأضاف: جميعنا متشابهون نريد أن نسيطر على كل شىء ونجمع كل شىء فى أيدينا ونظن أن تغيير الناس مهمتنا، وأن حملهم على ما نعتقد أنه الحق ولو بالقوة واجب. 

يذكر أن الطالبتين علا منصور قاسم ومنى بريش الراوى بالصف السادس الابتدائى ذهبا إلى مدرسة "الحدادين" الابتدائية دون غطاء للرأس يوم الأربعاء الماضى وبمجرد دخولهما الفصل قامت مدرسة مادة العلوم المنتقبة إيمان بإخراج مقص بحوزتها وقص شعرهما لعدم التزام الطالبتين بأوامرها ورفضهما ارتداء الحجاب.


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2012)

حاجة مثيرة للغثيان والقرف


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*تابعت الموضوع فى برنامج لميس على السى بى سى  
حقيقى حاجه تقررررررررف 
العجيب انها لما قررت تقص شعر البنت فى تلميذ من التلاميذ طلع مقص من جيبه وقالها اهو المقص فاخدته وقصت شعر البنتين 
طيب يا ترى جه فى بالها تعاقب الولد اللى جاى المدرسه وفى جيبه مقص ممكن تحصل بيه كارثه اكبر من ان فى بنتين صغيرين رافضين الحجاب !!
طبعااااا لاااااا ويمكن كمان تكون شكرته على المساعده ...!!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايام ما كنت فى ثانوى .. كان فيه بنت هى كبيرة الفصل .. الكبيرة دى مكنش حد بيعرف يدوسلها على طرف .. عشان مرة بنت اتخانقت معاها قامت الكبيرة جابتها من الطرحة و رمتها على الارض:smile01 و قلعتها الطرحة و جابتها من شعرها .. فى حضور كل المعلمات و للامانة كانو بيتفرجو بحسرة أى و الله حسرة و مفيش واحدة فيهم عرفت تنطق خوفًا من الكبيرة ..

المهم اظن ان المعلمة دى كانت محتاجة الكبيرة .. توريها ان الله حق :smile02*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> وأشار إلى أن المدرسة قامت بقص جزء بسيط جدا من شعر التلميذتين لعدم التزامهما بارتداء الحجاب.
> 
> اليوم السابع



و الجزء البسيط دا من الجذر و لا من الاطراف 

من الأمام و لا الخلف :close_tem

أتوقع إنه من الامام  و من الجذر:nunu0000:


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*هى دى مصــــــــــــــــــر *​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

انسانة متخلفة فعلا 
واعتقد دى محتاجة علاج نفسى ولفترة طويلة 
مقص ايه يا ام مقص 
انتى رايحة مدرسة ولا كوافير ام تيتى 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هل هذه المدرسة المتخلفة تصلح لتعليم الاولاد؟
عجبى على زمن الاخوان والسلفين خلتوا العيشة طين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هو الحقيقه الحقيقه احب احيى اهل البنتين على الطريقه المتحضره الى تعاملوبيها مع الموضوع ده--
معرفش ليه لما بتخيل إن لو كان عندى بنت و كانت مدرسه قصت شعرها عقاب لاى شىء بئا-- بحس انى بتحول لوحش كاسر:act31::gun::act23:
 مع انى نوعا ما هاديه الطباع بس حسى انى كنت همشى بشعر المدرسه دى فى سنانى :budo:ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو الحقيقه الحقيقه احب احيى اهل البنتين على الطريقه المتحضره الى تعاملوبيها مع الموضوع ده--
> معرفش ليه لما بتخيل إن لو كان عندى بنت و كانت مدرسه قصت شعرها عقاب لاى شىء بئا-- بحس انى بتحول لوحش كاسر:act31::gun::act23:
> مع انى نوعا ما هاديه الطباع بس حسى انى كنت همشى بشعر المدرسه دى فى سنانى :budo:ههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وانا والله كنت ماخليتش معالمها واضحة 
الحشرية بنت الحشرية دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2012)

يعني لا تعليــــــــــق، وتعليقي الوحيد هو
*عجبــــــــــــــــــــــي*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*قالت المعلمة إيمان أحمد كيلانى التي قامت بقص شعر تلميذتين: "إنها لم تكن تعلم أن قص شعر التلميذتين والذي لم يتجاوز 2 سم، جريمة كبرى إلى هذا الحد، مؤكدة أنها كانت في إطار التهديد المتكرر، حيث أخرج تلميذ مقصا من حقيبته، مطالبا هو وزملاؤه بتنفيذ تهديدها.

وقلت إنها اضطرت إلى الحفاظ على هيبتها أمامهم فقط، وأكدت في تصريحات خاصة لـ "بوابة الأهرام" أنها لم تتوقع كل هذا اللغط ورد الفعل، مشيرة إلى دور الإعلام "سيئ النية" في تضخيم المشكلة.

وأضافت المعلمة بأنها لا تنتمي لأي فصيل سياسي أو ديني وترتبط بجميع التلاميذ بعلاقة ودية كما أنها ترتدي النقاب منذ 5 سنوات فقط.

وقالت المعلمة: إن والد التلميذة منى حضر إلى منزل والدي الذي اعتذر له عن سلوكي مع ابنته وعاقبني والدي بأقذع الألفاظ وتوقعت انتهاء الأزمة عند هذا الحد والدليل تصالحي مع ولى أمر زميلتها الأخرى لكن الحساسيات العائلية والإعلام أسهما في تضخيم المشكلة بعيدا عن الواقع.

تعود تفاصيل الواقعة، إلى الأربعاء الماضي، عندما ذهبت علا منصور قاسم، ومنى بربش الراوي التلميذتان بالصف السادس الابتدائي، إلى المُدرسة بدون غطاء للرأس، وبمجرد دخول المٌدرسة إيمان لإلقاء درس مادة العلوم بالحصة الخامسة، تبين لها عدم التزام الطالبتين بتعليماتها بارتداء الحجاب، فأخرجت مقصا كان بحوزتها وقامت بقص شعرهما عقابا لهما على عدم ارتداء الحجاب، وكانت قد أصدرت تعليمات إلى جميع الطالبات بارتداء الحجاب وإلا سيكون العقاب قص الشعر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*صورة التلميذة اللي اتقص جزء من شعرها من مدرستها المنقبة لإنها مكنتش لابسة حجاب على راسها! البنت اكيد كرهت الحجاب وعمرها ما هتلبسه في حياتها ومش بعيد تكون كرهت الدين كله بسبب افعال المرضى المجرمين دول *




​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيكى يارب 
من المرض النفسى اللى انتى فيه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا ريتها ما اتكلمت ولا بررت تصرفها 
ايييييه العقول دى بس يا ربى ..!!*


----------



## چاكس (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*الغرب بيتقدم و بيجرى .. و العرب ( المسلمين ) هم سبب تخلف و تأخر كل العرب .. ليس لأنهم مسلمين .. بل لأنهم جهلاء بعــنصر الزمن .*


----------



## AdmanTios (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*للأسف لم يتم رفع الدعم من السولار السلفي
فبقي رخيص متاح لغسيل الأدمغة و العقول !!

( في حالات نادرة جداً قد تتواجد أشباة للعقول )

قلبي عليكي يا بلدي ......... وحشتيني يا مصر*


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

تبريرات اقل  من انها توصف بسذاجة وغبية للغاية
وهل من حقك اصلا فرض شىء على  التلاميذ ؟؟؟؟؟
دى الفكرة نفسها تحتاج محاكمة


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريتها ما اتكلمت ولا بررت تصرفها
> ايييييه العقول دى بس يا ربى ..!!*


لية بس دونا
بالعكس طول ما بيتكلموا بيبان التخلف والجهل
الحاج الكبير سقراط او ابن عمة  مش عارف ههههه
قال حكمة جميلة
تكلم حتى اراك


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لية بس دونا
> بالعكس طول ما بيتكلموا بيبان التخلف والجهل
> الحاج الكبير سقراط او ابن عمة  مش عارف ههههه
> قال حكمة جميلة
> تكلم حتى اراك



كلامك صحيح لكنه يفتقر للحيادية ​


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> كلامك صحيح لكنه يفتقر للحيادية ​


امممم يمكن
بس فين بقى عدم الحيادية دى


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*عقاب المدرسة بخصم شهر من راتبها ....... ولم تفصل من عملها ليتواصل مسلسل القهر للإنسان المصرى .....*


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عقاب المدرسة بخصم شهر من راتبها ....... ولم تفصل من عملها ليتواصل مسلسل القهر للإنسان المصرى .....*



طب ايه الجديد يا جميل، ده الطبيعي جداً أنه يحصل، وصدقني لو الإعلام مش كتب الموضوع كانت أخدت لفت نظر علشان شكوى الأهل فقط لا غير، وده زي اللي اتهموه بازدراء الأديان، اللي ازدرى بالإنجيل قدام السفاره علناً والكل شهود عليه ويوجد فيدو خاص به، وهو نفسه اعترف بلسانه، لم يحبس ساعة واحدة، ولم يُحاكم مثلما من اتهموه بوضع الفيديو المُسيء على حسابه فتم حبسه فوراً على زمة التحقيق والدنيا ولعت وانضرب واتهان واتبهدل بكل نوع من أنواع البهدلة، فده عادي جداً، مع أن لو العكس هوالصحيح ومدرسة مسيحية فعلت اي فعل بسيط ستجدها تتحول للتحقيق ومش بعيد يتم فصلها فوراً ويتهموها بازدراء الأديان وكبت الحريات... والسلية هاتبقى طويلة والكل هايتكلم عليها ومش بعيد يشوهوا سمعتها كمان، ولكن ما حدث مجرد لفت نظر ويتم خصم فقط لا غير، اتعودنا على كده خلاص، لأنه لم ولن يكون هناك عدل على الإطلاق، بل وأبداً ... وانسى كلام الشعارات اللي بيتقال واننا يد واحدة وشعب واحد ومن نسيج وطن واحد، ومثل هذا اللغو الذي لم ولن يتحقق منه شيئاً قط...
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> امممم يمكن
> بس فين بقى عدم الحيادية دى



انت عارف كويس اوى هى فين  ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*قص شعر الطالبات مداعبة و ليس لارتداء الحجاب



[YOUTUBE]-rJfToNt8gY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


عندما تكون المعلمة كاذبه ....... فماذا سيكون الطلاب*​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه المدرسة دية لازم تتعاقب علشان فشرها الواضح
الكلام كذب × كذب، وعجبي حتى الكذب مش عارفة تكذبه
ومش فاهمه الراجل بيتكلم في إيه أصلاً
ودخلت في موضوع مشاكل في البلد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه يعني المشكلة في قص الشعر
يا خرابي ويا لهوي ويا دهوتي لما يكون المسئول عن التحقيق (مدير إدارة) يقترح طريقة تربوية
لكي يقنع الأولاد للبس الحجاب وعجبي أشد في شعري يا خرابي
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يعني المشكلة في قص الشعر
> يا خرابي ويا لهوي ويا دهوتي لما يكون المسئول عن التحقيق (مدير إدارة) يقترح طريقة تربوية
> لكي يقنع الأولاد للبس الحجاب وعجبي أشد في شعري يا خرابي



لازم طبعا اقنع البنت بطريقة كويسة بالحجاب  
مش اقص شعرها 
وهى حرة تلبسه او لا هى حرة ​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> لازم طبعا اقنع البنت بطريقة كويسة بالحجاب
> مش اقص شعرها
> وهى حرة تلبسه او لا هى حرة ​



أختي العزيزة هذه ليست مشكلة المعلمة ولا ينبغي أن تدخل فيها لأنها لم تُعين في الوزارة لتكون شيء آخر غير مُعلمة، تُعطي مادة معنية ولا تتدخل في شيء آخر على الإطلاق، أما موضوع الحجاب والاقتناع به من عدمه شيء يخص الأسرة ولا دخل لأي معلمة في الوجود فيه على الإطلاق، والمدرسة ليست هيئة دينية ولا المدرسة واخدة تفويض من الأزهر ولا حتى من أئمة الشيوخ لكي تتدخل فيما لا يعنيها على الإطلاق، هذا هو قمة المهزلة والتدخل في أمور الغير بلا معنى، وليست هي أيضاً مُدسة دين لتشرح الحجاب من عدمه، ثم هؤلاء أطفال لهم أهل ولم يأتوا من معقر الكفار، فالموضوع مرفوض شكلاً ومضموناً وموضوعاً... فلا يصح أن تختلط الأمور ببعضها البعض، وهذه أصبحت المصيبة الكبرى والطامة العُظمى، خلط كل شيء في بعضه، وتدخل المور في بعضها حتى الاعتداء على حرية الغير واقناع اطفال قبل أن ياتي السن الذي يستطيعوا أن يتخذوا فيه القرار، لدرجة انها تصصور لهم أن لابد من العقاب حتى أن يحضر طفل أو طفلة أخرى المقص لكي يتم العقاب، ويترسخ في ذهن الأطفال أنه لابد من هذا العقاب ...

هذه فضيحة بكل المقاييس لوزارة التربية والتعليم كلها، لأن الحصة في المدرسة لم تُخصص في مثل هذه الأمور على الإطلاق، ولابد أن تُحاكم حتى تكون عبره للجميع، لكي لا يتدخل أحد فيما لا يعنيه، لأن الموضوع ليس هو مسألة قص شعر ولا غيره، الموضوع هو حشر المُعلمة فيما لا يخصها وما لم تُعين من أجله في وزارة التربية والتعليم...

وانا بصراحة لو عندي بنت ولقيت هذا الكلام في المدرسة افضل ليها انها مش تتعلم من الأصل أحسن ما يكون مصيرها التكفير في النهاية، وكأنها أصبحت من الزناديق الذي ينبغي أن تُحتشم وكأن الأهل لا يعرفون أن يربوا أولادهم، لأن ما فعلته هذه المُعلمة هو إهانة لكل أُسرة أئتمنتها على أولادهم فرسخت في ذهنهم هذا الفكر المعيب والمغلوط، ده حتى وكيل الوزاترة نفسه مش معترض على المبدأ معترض على موضوع القص فقط ودية مصيبة أكبر وفضيحة أعظم ... وعجبي على مصر مهد الحضارة اصبحت مهد الكبت وعدم الحرية والتدخل في شأن الغير ... وعجبي ثم عجبي
​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*في دستور الخمسينات زمن الديموقراطية في سوريا ، أي عمل طائفي أو أي عمل عدائي بدافع من عقيدته يحكم صاحبه بالإعدام شنقاً أو أقل تقدير الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة هذه ليست مشكلة المعلمة ولا ينبغي أن تدخل فيها لأنها لم تُعين في الوزارة لتكون شيء آخر غير مُعلمة، تُعطي مادة معنية ولا تتدخل في شيء آخر على الإطلاق، أما موضوع الحجاب والاقتناع به من عدمه شيء يخص الأسرة ولا دخل لأي معلمة في الوجود فيه على الإطلاق، والمدرسة ليست هيئة دينية ولا المدرسة واخدة تفويض من الأزهر ولا حتى من أئمة الشيوخ لكي تتدخل فيما لا يعنيها على الإطلاق، هذا هو قمة المهزلة والتدخل في أمور الغير بلا معنى، وليست هي أيضاً مُدسة دين لتشرح الحجاب من عدمه، ثم هؤلاء أطفال لهم أهل ولم يأتوا من معقر الكفار، فالموضوع مرفوض شكلاً ومضموناً وموضوعاً... فلا يصح أن تختلط الأمور ببعضها البعض، وهذه أصبحت المصيبة الكبرى والطامة العُظمى، خلط كل شيء في بعضه، وتدخل المور في بعضها حتى الاعتداء على حرية الغير واقناع اطفال قبل أن ياتي السن الذي يستطيعوا أن يتخذوا فيه القرار، لدرجة انها تصصور لهم أن لابد من العقاب حتى أن يحضر طفل أو طفلة أخرى المقص لكي يتم العقاب، ويترسخ في ذهن الأطفال أنه لابد من هذا العقاب ...
> 
> هذه فضيحة بكل المقاييس لوزارة التربية والتعليم كلها، لأن الحصة في المدرسة لم تُخصص في مثل هذه الأمور على الإطلاق، ولابد أن تُحاكم حتى تكون عبره للجميع، لكي لا يتدخل أحد فيما لا يعنيه، لأن الموضوع ليس هو مسألة قص شعر ولا غيره، الموضوع هو حشر المُعلمة فيما لا يخصها وما لم تُعين من أجله في وزارة التربية والتعليم...
> 
> وانا بصراحة لو عندي بنت ولقيت هذا الكلام في المدرسة افضل ليها انها مش تتعلم من الأصل أحسن ما يكون مصيرها التكفير في النهاية، وكأنها أصبحت من الزناديق الذي ينبغي أن تُحتشم وكأن الأهل لا يعرفون أن يربوا أولادهم، لأن ما فعلته هذه المُعلمة هو إهانة لكل أُسرة أئتمنتها على أولادهم فرسخت في ذهنهم هذا الفكر المعيب والمغلوط، ده حتى وكيل الوزاترة نفسه مش معترض على المبدأ معترض على موضوع القص فقط ودية مصيبة أكبر وفضيحة أعظم ... وعجبي على مصر مهد الحضارة اصبحت مهد الكبت وعدم الحرية والتدخل في شأن الغير ... وعجبي ثم عجبي



وانا قلت ايه غير كدة  
انا قلت بطريقة كويسة 
اتفق معك ان مش موضوع الدراسة انه تتكلم بحجاب او غيره 
بس لو انا كمعلمة فى فصل احب اكون علاقات جيدة مع تلميذاتى 
واحب انصحهم بكل ماينفعهم 
شرط 
انى ماجبرش حد على شيء 
ولو حد ماقتنعش بكلامى 
لا اتغير معاه 
لان فى الاول والاخر نحن بشر ونحن اخوة ​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *في دستور الخمسينات زمن الديموقراطية في سوريا ، أي عمل طائفي أو أي عمل عدائي بدافع من عقيدته يحكم صاحبه بالإعدام شنقاً أو أقل تقدير الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .*


ياريت يا انطاكى يطبقوا عندنا الكلام دة فى مصر 
خاصة على الراجل ابواسلام والبير صابر لو ثبتت التهمة عليه
​


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> انت عارف كويس اوى هى فين ​


لوكنت عارف مكنتش سئلتك ههههه
لا ياريت توضحى بس عدم الحيادية ف كلامى فين
لوكان قصدك عن تعليقى عن التخلف والجهل  اذا ما تحدث شخص يؤمن بهذة الافكار فان ارها ليست عدم حيادية وانما هى  كشف واقع غير مرئى بصورة جيدة للعامة


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*عندما يكون شخص هاجم دينه مع دينك فلا يمكنك أن تثبتي عليه تهمة أنه طائفي أو يتصرف بدافع عقيدته .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*مع العلم : أن النقد والسخرية ليست عملاً ملموساً في هذ المجال ، وإنما لو كان هذا الملحد أزال حجاب محجبة مثلاً بالقوة لكان يستحق الإعدام .*


----------



## aymonded (18 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> وانا قلت ايه غير كدة
> انا قلت بطريقة كويسة
> اتفق معك ان مش موضوع الدراسة انه تتكلم بحجاب او غيره
> بس لو انا كمعلمة فى فصل احب اكون علاقات جيدة مع تلميذاتى
> ...



أنتِ مش شايفه في كلامك تحيز برضو من جهة نصيحة المُعلمه للتلاميذ من أجل الحجاب !!! وده شيء شخصي جداً لا يُصح النُصح فيه على الإطلاق ... فالنصح بيكون في الإطار الأخلاقي فقط وليس في الحرية الشخصية وبخاصة لو موضوع اللبس أو الأكل أو الشرب أو أياً من كان، لأن هذا ليس من الأساسيات وليس دور المُعلمة ...

عموماً شوفي يا أختي، أولاً فلنبتعد عن الشعارات والكلمات الرنانة التي تخص السياسة، فشعار أحنا إخوة والذي منه، كلنا شبعنا منه لأنه أصبح كله شعارات وما يحدث عكس ما يُنطق به، وبالطبع انا لا أُعمم لأن التعميم خطأ، ولكن الغالبية العُظمى بقى بياع كلام بلا فعل، وكل واحد عايز يقفظ على الآخر ويُنصب نفسه حاكماً لضميره الداخلين ويُريد للناس شكل معين هو يرتاح إليه، ومن خالفة يستحق كل تنكيل لكي يصغي ويسمع الكلام عافيه، رغم من أن الناس كلها بتتكلم عن الحرية وأن الله بيعطي للإنسان حريه وإلا فلماذا يُحاسب الناس وهما مُقيدين، ومن نحن البشر الذين نُريد أن نكون قوامين على الناس ونقول لهذا أفعل هكذا ولذاك لا تفعل ذلك ...

 عموماً أنا قصدي أن هذا ليس دور المُعلمة على الإطلاق، ومش يصح تتخذه مهما ما كانت علاقتها مع التلميذات، ولا تأخذ دور الناصحة الواعية والعلامة الدينية وكأنها هي التي تصلح الكون والناس، لأن هذا لا وضعها ولا اختصاصها، ويؤثر تأثير سلبي على الطلبة، فالموضوع مش موضوع إجبار من عدمه، أو قناعة وحرية من عدمها، الموضوع كله يخص دور كل مُعلمة، وممكن تنصح التلميذة لما تسألها أو تطلب رأيها في قضية دينية (ده لو كان ليها في الفقه الديني مش بتألف وخلاص، وتقول رأيها الشخصي حسب قناعتها وكأنه الصحيح بدون أن تعلم ما هو رأي الأزهر مثلاً والا رأي الفقهاء في الموضوع وما يتناسب مع هذا الزمان، ومع كل شخصية.. يعني من الآخر ترجع لمرجعية دينية واضحة لكي لا تقول من عندها شيء وتعرض نفسها للقيل والقال)، مع أن هذا كله ليس هو دورها في المدرسة...

أما بالنسبة لتدخل المعلمة في الإرشاد والنصح والتوجيه، هذا يحدث حينما ترى سلوك معيب تعلق عليه كنصيحة للتلميذة، أو ترى ما يُخالف آداب الفصل أو أنها فعلت ما لا يليق من جهة الآداب العامة للمجتمع، أما موضوع الحجاب وغيره من الموضوعات الدينية، هذه أشياء شخصية جداً لا ينغي أن تدخل فيها على الإطلاق في الحصة الدراسية نهائياً، تحت اي حجة او أسلوب أو مُسمى، سواء صح والا على خطأ، ولما تبقى قريبة من التلميذة وتصبح صديقها لأهلها تروح تتكلم في بيتهم كما تُريد، ولكن لا يصح أن يكون هذا في المدرسة على الإطلاق، وبخاصة أن المدرسة دورها تعليمي في إطار دور كل واحد المُحدد من الوزارة، وليس دوةرها أن تتدخل في زي أو مظهر شكلي وبخاصة أن البنت مش منحلة أخلاقياً علشان تقص شعرها لتؤدبها والا تذنبها على الحيطة أمام التلاميذ كلهم ... 
لأن لو هذا هو المبدأ فليتكلم بقى كل واحد عن أصول دينه أو عدم إيمانه بالله من الأساس ول كان غير مؤمن، وتبقى المدرسة عبارة عن نصائح من مُعلمة مسلمة مقتنعة بالحجاب، ومُعلمة مسيحية تتكلم عن المسيحية، ومُعلمة أساساً لا تؤمن بأي دين، وأخرى مسلمة لا تعترف بالحجاب.. الخ، وكل واحد يختار كيف ما شاء، وتُصبح المدرسة مركز للحوارات الدينية والقناعات التي فيها وتختلف من واحدة لأخرى، ومن طالب لآخر، ومن مُعلم لمعلمة.. الخ... ويبقى تتخلى المدرسة عن دورها التعليمي وتصبح صرح ديني في النهاية...

وتخيلي معي لو فيه مُعلمة مسلمة متحرره جت لفصل من الفصول واتكلمت عن أن الحجاب ده مش له لزوم لأن هذه هي قناعتها وأنها تفضل أن التلميذات يكونوا بشعرهم الطبيعي وبلا أي حجاب أو إشارب، هل المدرسة ستصمت أمام هذا الرأي بحجة ان كل واحد حُرّ ولا يوجد إرغام على شيء، أم سيتم مجازاتها فوراً وربما رفدها على الفور... أو لو تكلمت مُعلمة عن المسيحية مثلاً وقالت كل واحد حر يسمع والا لا يسمع، ما هو موقف الوزارة منها يا تُرى في هذه الحالة، ألن تُحول للتحقيق وربما تذهب لأمن الدولة بل وتُسجن وتُعتبر أنها أخلت بأدائها الوظيفي !!!! في حين لو واحدة تكلمت عن الإسلام للطلبات المسيحيات يبقى عادي وهي لم تُرغم حد على شيء بل مجرد كلام وكل واحد حُرّ !!! يعني أحيانا يحل شيء يكون مُحرم على آخر ... هل هذا ليس تعسف واضح وبارز، وأن حدث ذلك في يوم ما فأنتِ نفسك ستقولي عكس ما تقولينه الآن وتعتبري أن هذه المُعلمة خرجت عن أصول التدريس ويجب أن تُعاقب، وأن هذا لا يصح لأن الموضوع مش موضوع دين ولا يقال هذا في المدارس، ولا ينبغي أن تُكلم الطالبات المسلمات عن المسيحية على الإطلاق ....

عموماً مثل هذه المشكلات تدعم الفرقة في المجتمع وتساعد على الهدم لا البناء، لأن الموضوع لو تم النظر إليه من ناحية سطحية وبانحياز للدين قولي يا رحمن يا رحيم على المدارس ومصر كلها وبمن فيها، وعايز اقول لك في النهاية أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه حرية في مصر، دية كلها شعارات مُقنعه وألفاظ وكلمات رنانة تُستخدم في السياسة فقط، ولكن في الواقع العملي المُعاش ليس لها أي تأثير أو أي تطبيق حتى ولو من بعيد، فقط محصورة في الجرائد والمجلات والتليفزيون، وفكر بعض الحالمون بالحرية ....
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2012)

انا شايفه ان المتخلفين بيذدوا

المدرسه متخلفه ومدير الاداره اكتر تخلف 

ربنا يستر عليكى يا مصر  
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wRZQVrQJdvw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aymonded (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه كل ده بالزمة 2 سم قصتهم من شعر البُنيه، بصراحة يعني الموضوع ده مهزلة بجد، وعلى فكره لا هاتتحاكم ولا حاجة كله كلام وبس ... ويظهر علشان المُعلمة مُنقبه عايزة كل البنات زيها، أصل يظهر غيرانه من شعر البنت ....
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*صحيفة أسبانية: واقعة "المعلمة المصرية" المثيرة للجدل محاولة لأخونة التعليم بمصر

قالت صحيفة لاراثون الأسبانية إن قيام معلمة مصرية بقص شعر تلميذتين فى الأقصر لعدم ارتدائهما الحجاب محاولة لفرض مبادئ الإخوان المسلمين فى مجال التعليم، على الرغم من أنه لا يوجد قانون يفرض الحجاب فى الأماكن العامة والمدارس والجامعات كما يوجد فى أسبانيا قانون حظر للحجاب فى أسبانيا.*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صحيفة أسبانية: واقعة "المعلمة المصرية" المثيرة للجدل محاولة لأخونة التعليم بمصر*
> 
> * قالت صحيفة لاراثون الأسبانية إن قيام معلمة مصرية بقص شعر تلميذتين فى الأقصر لعدم ارتدائهما الحجاب محاولة لفرض مبادئ الإخوان المسلمين فى مجال التعليم، على الرغم من أنه لا يوجد قانون يفرض الحجاب فى الأماكن العامة والمدارس والجامعات كما يوجد فى أسبانيا قانون حظر للحجاب فى أسبانيا.*



ويا ترى قانون حظر الحجاب دة  
مش تقييد لحرية المراة بردة ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أكتوبر 2012)

> فأخرجت مقصا كان بحوزتها


صبق اصرار وترصد


> *انها لما قررت تقص شعر البنت فى تلميذ من التلاميذ طلع مقص من جيبه وقالها اهو المقص فاخدته وقصت شعر البنتين *


نصدق مين احنا بقى؟؟؟​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*مدرسة الأقصر التي قصت شعر الفتيات تناشد مرسى التدخل لإنقاذ مستقبلها الوظيفي*

*    0 *


* 




*


* 10/18/2012 - 23:14*

* كتب: *
* الأقصر – حمدي حسين*


* ناشدت إيمان أبوبكر أحمد مدرسة العلوم المنتقبة ـ التى  قامت بقص شعر  تلميذتين فى الصف السادس الابتدائي بمدرسة الحدادين  الابتدائية غرب  الأقصر، لعدم ارتدائهما الحجاب ـ الرئيس محمد مرسى أن  يتدخل لرفع ماوصفته  بالظلم الواقع عليها والذي يهدد مصير أسرتها ويهدد  مستقبلها الوظيفي  وان ينظر إلى وضعها، ولأنها تشعر بالظلم وان الموضوع لم  يتناوله الاعلام  بشكل موضوعي ومن كل جوانبه وليس بالنظر إليه من جانب واحد  وانه كان ينبغي  أن يتم سماع  كافة الأطراف مؤكدة أنها تعلم أنها أخطات  بقص شعر البنات  ولكنها لم تكن تعلم أن الأمر سيستغله البعض استغلالا  سياسيا وقالت إنها لم  ترزق بأطفال بعد وتعامل تلاميذها كأنهم أبناؤها  وتحرص على مظهرهم وصحتهم  مؤكدة أنها تعمل بالتدريس بحب وتفان منذ قرابة  عشر سنوات، وأن حرصها على  حجاب البنات نابع من كونها من أبناء ذات القرية  وتخشى على تلميذاتها من  تحرش الشبان بهن وتريد حمايتهن ليس أكثر! كما  ناشدت وزير التعليم بإعادة  النظر فى قراره بشأن الجزاء الموقع عليها،  مؤكدة أنه لا صلة بين أنها  منتقبة وبين واقعة قص شعر التلميذتين التي  فعلتها بدافع أنها ابنة قريتهن  وتخاف عليهن وليس لدوافع دينية أو لمعتقدات  سياسية، مشددة على احترامها  حرية الآراء والمعتقدات ونفت المعلمة قيامها  بتعذيب التلميذتين قائلة أنها  لم تكن لترتكب الواقعة لولا قيام تلميذ  بإعطائها مقصا لحظة قيامها بتخويف  الفتيات حتى يقمن بارتداء حجاب يخفى  شعرهن عن الشباب   .*






* البديل*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*لتحميهم من التحرش !! مين هيتحرش بعيال فى 6 ابتدائى ؟؟ دة اكيد مريض و المريض مش هيمنعه الحجاب من انه يتحرش بيهم .. خصوصا مع احترامى للبنات شعرهم مش الحرير الملفت نهائى ! 

الست دى يا اما غبية يا اما بتستغبانا *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو ان بنتي حصل فيها كدا... لن اكتفي بخلع نقاب المدرسه علي الملاء فقط*

*بل ماهو اكثر من النقاب لتكون عبره لغيرها ان ليس لها ميزه ازيد علي حد*

*دول اطفاااااااااال يا وليه اطفاااااااااال ما بلغوش سن التكليف اساسا لكي تطالبيهم بالحجاب المفروض علي المراه البالغه الحائض*

*هل هذه بالغه حائض مكلفه بالفروض؟*

*رايكم ايها الاخوه المسلمون؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مريضه نفسيا...paranoid


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> *انسانة متخلفة فعلا
> واعتقد دى محتاجة علاج نفسى ولفترة طويلة
> مقص ايه يا ام مقص
> انتى رايحة مدرسة ولا كوافير ام تيتى
> *



*الاخت الكريمه منومونه*

*في الاسلام عندما تبلغ الفتاه المحيض و تصير مكلفه في سن التكليف حين اذن يفرض علي الفتاه ارتدء الحجاب و هذه الفتاه لم تبلغ سن الرشد و التكليف بل ان اغلب الظن انها لم تبلغ المحيض اساسا!*

*يبقي هل المدرسه دي عارفه اسلامها كويس ولالا؟*

*اشك لانها لو قراءه متي يفرض الحجاب لم تكن لتفعل هذا و اصلا اساسا فرض العبادات بالقوه غلط مش كدا ولا ايه؟*

*ان هذه البدعه ( اي فرض الفروض بالقوه) وردت الينا من افغانستان و الخليج و لم يكن كذلك من قبل في مصر*

*اقرئي فقط عن الحانات و الشذوذ في العصر العباسي و كيف كان يتوب الالاف العصاه بدون اي اكراه ... *

*محدش كان بيجري يقفل الحانات وقتها او يضرب القينات(الجواري) الي بتغني و العصر العباسي اقرب لعصر محمد مننا بكثير و اقري العصر الاموي و شوفي الرسومات عشان تعرفي ان الستات مكنوش كلهم لابسين الغلاف الاسود السعودي دا بالقوه كدا

كان يوجد البرقع و اليشمك و الحبره و كله بس محدش كان بيضرب حد او يقص شعر حد عشان يفرضه وقتها
*
*صحولا غلط؟*

*يعني الجاهله الي واخده النقاب مظهر عام مش عارفه حتي تاريخها الاسلامي و دينها*

*و عجبي....*​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2012)

* مدرسة فاشلة متعصبة لا تصلح أن تكون فى هذا المنصب*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

​


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ​
> *الاخت الكريمه منومونه*​
> ​
> *في الاسلام عندما تبلغ الفتاه المحيض و تصير مكلفه في سن التكليف حين اذن يفرض علي الفتاه ارتدء الحجاب و هذه الفتاه لم تبلغ سن الرشد و التكليف بل ان اغلب الظن انها لم تبلغ المحيض اساسا!*​
> ...



وانا قلت ايه غير كدة  
واحدة متخلفة ومريضة نفسيا 
حضرتك شايف انى مؤيدة ليها ولا ايه


----------



## منمونة منمونة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو ان بنتي حصل فيها كدا... لن اكتفي بخلع نقاب المدرسه علي الملاء فقط*​



وحتى لو بلغت اى واحدة فيهم 
اعرفها ان دة وقت الحجاب بطريقة مهذبة 
مش اقص شعرها 
ربنا يعافينا 
​
​
*بل ماهو اكثر من النقاب لتكون عبره لغيرها ان ليس لها ميزه ازيد علي حد*​
​
*دول اطفاااااااااال يا وليه اطفاااااااااال ما بلغوش سن التكليف اساسا لكي تطالبيهم بالحجاب المفروض علي المراه البالغه الحائض*​
​
*هل هذه بالغه حائض مكلفه بالفروض؟*​
​
*رايكم ايها الاخوه المسلمون؟*​
​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا بد
ان يكون العقاب من جنس العمل
ويتم قص شعر هذه الفاشله 
الا اذا
كانت قرعة
حاجة تقرف*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*​*​*أمر النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود بالتحقيق مع المدرسة المنتقبة بمدرسة الحدادين الابتدائية التابعة لإدارة القرنة التعليمية بالأقصر، لقيامها بقص شعر طفلتين فى المدرسة لرفضهما ارتداء الحجاب.
وصرح المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة العامة أن قرار النائب العام صدر بناءً على ما أبلغ به المجلس القومى للطفولة والأمومة، وأشار إلى أن هذه الواقعة تشكل جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات بالحبس لما فيها من تعريض حياة الطفل للخطر وانتهاك حقوقه، والمساس بسلامة جسده وإحداث اضطرابات فى نفسه.
وأوضح المتحدث الرسمى أنه تم تكليف المحامى العام لنيابة الأقصر بسؤال الطفلتين المجنى عليهما، واستجواب المتهمة، والتصرف بشأنها على ضوء ما تكشف عنه التحقيقات، وأعلنت النيابة العامة أن أى جرائم من هذا النوع سوف تتصدى لها بصرف النظر عن مدى الإجراءات التأديبية التى تتخذها الجهات الإدارية مع المتهمين فى ارتكاب مثل هذه الوقائع.​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *​*​*لما فيها من تعريض حياة الطفل للخطر وانتهاك حقوقه، والمساس بسلامة جسده وإحداث اضطرابات فى نفسه.​*



أنا حاولت أتخيل المدرسة و هى بتقص شعر البنتين 

و تخيلوا كدة معايا

مدرسة متعودة تدخل الفصل و معاها عصايا 

اللى يهمس واللى ما معملش الواجب 

ياخذ علقة سخنة من المدرسة الملتزمة

طبعا تيجى بأة المدرسة تقوم تطلع مقص و تشد الظفيرة للبنت و بعدين تقص الشعر 
و ما يمنعش إنها تقولها ياحمارة أو يا جاموسة .....دا عادى فى المدارس

كل دا حصل فى ثانيتين ثلاثة ......أتخيل إن حصل ذعر للبنتين 

عشان كدة المفروض تتعاقب على العقاب بالطريقة الهمجية ديه


----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الأقصر – هدى خليل: 
بدأت نيابة الأقصر باشراف المستشار محمد فهمى المحامى العام لنيابات المحافظة حيث استمع أحمد الشنوانى مدير نيابة مركز الأقصر وأحمد اليمنى وكيل أول النيابة لأقوال التلميذة علا منصور قاسم ووالدها منصور قاسم أحمد .
حيث قالت التلميذة بأنها تعرضت لضرر نفسى بالغ مما وقع عليها من ظلم من قبل المدرسة المنتقبة ايمان ابو بكر أحمد فيما قال والدها أن عادت المنزل يوم الواقعة وهى فى حالة بكاء شديد وأن زملائها سخروا منها وظلوا يجرون خلفها حتى منزلها وأنها شعرت بألم شديد من جراء ذلك وأكد أن المدرسة قصت 10 سم من شعرها واوقفتها رافعة اليدين لأعلى طوال حصتين كاملتين لكنه قال أمام النيابة أنه متنازل عن شكواه ومستعد للتصالح مع المدرسة
فيما لم تخضع المدرسة المنتقبة مرتكبة الواقعة للتصريحات بعد ومن المنتظر أن تستدعى النيابة التلميذة منى بربش خيرى ووالدها الذى كان قد تقدم بشكوى حول الواقعة بجانب استدعاء المدرسة المنتقبة
وجاءت تحقيقات نباية الأقصر فى الواقعة بعد أن أمر النائب العام بالتحقيق مع المدرسة والاستماع لأقوال التلميذتين بعد البلاغ الذى تقدم به المجلس القومى للطفولة والأمومة






الدستور


----------

